# Can I lose weight by eating one chocolate every day?



## NoCarb (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello! 
I think low carb high fat is the best diet to follow and it is very effective for losing weight. However it is very difficult to follow.

At the same time, I find milk chocolate very addictive. I found a milk chocolate with maltitol and nuts. Would it be okay if I eat one (80-100g) each day?

Will that be compatible with LCHF diet and will I still lose weight?

What is your opinion?

thanks!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 29, 2017)

Maltitol is a polyol.
A little too much of that stuff and this will be your new best friend

Personally I'd say running to say hi to your new best mate every few minutes would help you lose weight .
I avoid polyols like the plague

If you can manage to savour no more than two squares of your favourite choc, imo that would be better than polyols


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 29, 2017)

I only eat dark chocolate and I am losing on the LCHF diet if that helps I only have a most 4 squares though


----------



## NoCarb (Apr 29, 2017)

I ate a 50g chocolate with maltitol and didn't have to go to the toilet nor I had any gastro disturbances.
Maybe if I eat the 65g one that also has nuts, there will be less chocolate and more healthy nuts.
That is what I really want, more nuts and less chocolate.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 30, 2017)

Buy the nuts and drizzle chocolate over them if you can't give it up. 

I sadly gave up teacakes as there was no way I'd just eat one I'd eat the box of them so I don't buy them now.


----------



## Browser (May 2, 2017)

My optimistic view on the chocolate issue is 'can I eat a little, without putting *on* weight?'


----------



## Radders (May 2, 2017)

When I was still trying to lose weight I restricted chocolate to the weekends and chose very delicious chocolate. It just wouldn't help me eating fake chocolate especially every day.
Now I'm at my target weight I'm training my tastebuds to enjoy dark chocolate having discovered how much lower carb it is. I am not there yet but definitely making progress, eating one piece of 85% cocoa chocolate after dinner weekdays, and treating myself to 3 Thornton or Hotel Chocolate or Lindor at weekends. Some of the Thorntons I used to like now taste far too sweet so that's progress.


----------



## Jeremy Forbes (May 6, 2017)

Found delicious sugar free chocolate on Amazon, does not cause any spikes, other diabetics confirm this in the review section. One per day takes care of my sugar cravings.


----------



## NoCarb (May 6, 2017)

Jeremy Forbes said:


> Found delicious sugar free chocolate on Amazon, does not cause any spikes, other diabetics confirm this in the review section. One per day takes care of my sugar cravings.



link?


----------



## Robin (May 6, 2017)

NoCarb said:


> link?


You can type 'sugar free chocolate' into the Amazon search box, and it comes up with stuff. Be sure to read the reviews about how much of a laxative effect they have, though, they usually contain Maltilol, or similar, which can have unwanted consequences if you eat too much of it!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (May 6, 2017)

yes you can, if you then work out the calories and deduct them from your intake.  But if you want to lose weight by trying a 2000 cals diet but eating 3000 cals then it's not going to happen


----------



## NoCarb (May 12, 2017)

Robin said:


> You can type 'sugar free chocolate' into the Amazon search box, and it comes up with stuff. Be sure to read the reviews about how much of a laxative effect they have, though, they usually contain Maltilol, or similar, which can have unwanted consequences if you eat too much of it!



I did search but I want to know which one you refer to! the "delicious that doesn't spike me" one!


----------



## RobK (May 12, 2017)

For the last week or so I treat myself to one cadburys chocolate button (The larger version) an evening, I just wish they wouldnt melt so quick when you put them in your mouth.


----------



## NoCarb (May 13, 2017)

I can't stand dark chocolate. It has very intense taste for my liking, I only like milk chocolate and that only with nuts, not plain.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 13, 2017)

Well in that case you want you'll have to exercise before or after eating it and then it's no guarantee it'll not spike you or bring it down.


----------



## Lindarose (May 13, 2017)

RobK said:


> For the last week or so I treat myself to one cadburys chocolate button (The larger version) an evening, I just wish they wouldnt melt so quick when you put them in your mouth.


Wow RobK! I'm impressed with your powers of resistance!  
To eat 1 chocolate button from a bag full is an amazing feat!


----------



## Radders (May 13, 2017)

NoCarb said:


> I can't stand dark chocolate. It has very intense taste for my liking, I only like milk chocolate and that only with nuts, not plain.


I was the same as you but am gradually educating my tastebuds by eating one square every day after dinner of the highest percentage cocoa solids chocolate I can get 81% usually from Sainsbury's). I am beginning to enjoy it and milk chocolate is tasting too sweet.


----------



## RobK (May 13, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Wow RobK! I'm impressed with your powers of resistance!
> To eat 1 chocolate button from a bag full is an amazing feat!



It's only because my other half is in charge of the packet


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2017)

NoCarb said:


> I did search but I want to know which one you refer to! the "delicious that doesn't spike me" one!


Only the original poster, @Jeremy Forbes, who recommended them can tell you that, and he doesn't seem to be around at the moment.


----------



## chaoticcar (May 13, 2017)

A glass of red wine with the dark chocolate is the best way to eat it !!
  CAROL


----------



## NoCarb (May 13, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> A glass of red wine with the dark chocolate is the best way to eat it !!
> CAROL



how can you eat wine which is sweet and chocolate which is also sweet?


----------



## Kaylz (May 13, 2017)

If it's high percentage cocoa dark chocolate isn't sweet at all!


----------



## Radders (May 13, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> A glass of red wine with the dark chocolate is the best way to eat it !!
> CAROL


True of so many things!


----------



## Radders (May 13, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> If it's high percentage cocoa dark chocolate isn't sweet at all!


Red wine also not sweet!


----------



## Kaylz (May 13, 2017)

Radders said:


> Red wine also not sweet!


Not a wine drinker lol reason for not having a clue haha, sorry x


----------



## Torre (May 24, 2017)

That is my problem wine, mainly white.  chocolate is not a problem for me, although one square of 85% a day is supposed to be good for you according to research.


----------



## goosey (May 26, 2017)

RobK said:


> For the last week or so I treat myself to one cadburys chocolate button (The larger version) an evening, I just wish they wouldnt melt so quick when you put them in your mouth.


See i couldnt do that, im all or nothing type of gal i did have a curly wurly in the week, that was the first choc since i was diagnosed end of March, spike was too high though so wont be having another


----------



## Pamjanet (May 26, 2017)

RobK said:


> For the last week or so I treat myself to one cadburys chocolate button (The larger version) an evening, I just wish they wouldnt melt so quick when you put them in your mouth.


Wow you have good willpower! I would eat the whole bag lol


----------

